# normais climáticas Madeira



## Madeira (23 Out 2010 às 17:36)

Olá,

Alguém tem os normais climáticas de temperatura (média máxima, média mínima, média) e precipitações para as estações meteorológicas Areeiro, Funchal e outras estações na Ilha da Madeira.

Madeira


----------



## belem (25 Nov 2010 às 18:43)

Madeira disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Alguém tem os normais climáticas de temperatura (média máxima, média mínima, média) e precipitações para as estações meteorológicas Areeiro, Funchal e outras estações na Ilha da Madeira.
> 
> Madeira



Creio que a média anual para o Funchal segundo o IM e desde 1980 até 2009 ( 29 anos, falta este ano de 2010 para incluir nas contas), foi de 20,2ºc.
Por acaso tenho curiosidade para saber quais os valores da zona baixa do Funchal, Ponta do Sol, zona do Aeroporto, Fajã dos Padres, etc..; mas apenas algumas têm estações e os respectivos dados não disponho ainda.


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2010 às 18:44)

belem disse:


> Creio que a média anual para o Funchal segundo o IM e desde 1980 até 2009 ( 29 anos, falta este ano de 2010 para incluir nas contas), foi de 20,2ºc.
> Por acaso tenho curiosidade para saber quais os valores da zona baixa do Funchal, Ponta do Sol, zona do Aeroporto, Fajã dos Padres, etc..; mas apenas algumas têm estações e os respectivos dados não disponho ainda.



Belém, há alguma estação nas Desertas ou nas Selvagens?


----------



## belem (25 Nov 2010 às 18:48)

frederico disse:


> Belém, há alguma estação nas Desertas ou nas Selvagens?



Nada, penso eu.
Mas penso que uma poderia estar operacional nas Selvagens, junto à casa dos guardas da reserva.


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2010 às 18:50)

belem disse:


> Nada, penso eu.
> Mas penso que uma poderia estar operacional nas Selvagens, junto à casa dos guardas da reserva.



Dada a latitude, as ilhas Selvagens serão a região mais quente (em termos de temperatura média anual) e seca do país, ou não? Baseio-me apenas nos dados das vizinhas ilhas Canárias.


----------



## belem (25 Nov 2010 às 19:20)

frederico disse:


> Dada a latitude, as ilhas Selvagens serão a região mais quente (em termos de temperatura média anual) e seca do país, ou não? Baseio-me apenas nos dados das vizinhas ilhas Canárias.



Atendendo ao que te referes e a nível de temperatura média anual provavelmente sim, mas não tenho a certeza...
Mas relativamente a serem a região mais seca do país, isso já acho bastante provável.
 A zona mais quente, no geral, incluindo território marítimo e terrestre, parece-me que é o Sudoeste do Açores.


----------

